# Im Comp... Who Is Still In?



## camarosuper6 (Jan 19, 2005)

Im in the process of getting the judging ready.  Seems like this area has been quiet.  Who is still in, and how is everything going with your routines, diets, etc ?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 20, 2005)

I'm still in. When is the last day?!?


----------



## TheWolf (Jan 20, 2005)

I'm still in.  A bit of a setback around the holidays, but I'm back on track.  

I think the last day is March 6th......right?


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 20, 2005)

still in


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 20, 2005)

Check.

And Mate.


----------



## Velvet (Jan 21, 2005)

me me me me me me me me


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Jan 21, 2005)

Im in, updated pictures in my gallery.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 21, 2005)

What there is an IM Comp


----------



## Velvet (Jan 21, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> What there is an IM Comp



Smart ass


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 22, 2005)

I'm still in...gonna take some updated pics soon and post my befores as well.  Holidays were tuff but got through em LOL....damn those cakes!


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 22, 2005)

I'm still willing to judge.


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 23, 2005)

I am still in... I need more time to gain size but I am still in....  I will post new progress pics.  Not too much progress.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Jan 23, 2005)

So there's only 12 people still in? or are the others not posting in here?


----------



## seven11 (Feb 14, 2005)

well im still in too, well its kinda late posted but i didnt even see this threat till now


----------



## Yunier (Mar 8, 2005)

Ill love to get in but Its too late, maybe next time.

I won't mind being a judge if need be.


----------



## Cold Iron (Mar 8, 2005)

Yunier said:
			
		

> Ill love to get in but Its too late, maybe next time.




send me the $50 entrance fee and you're in




PM me for shipping details


----------



## Fashong (May 17, 2005)

Where is this competition gonna be at??


----------

